# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Διαφορά κάμερας Hikvision

## paulk

Καλησπέρα..
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι διαφορά έχουν αυτές οι δύο κάμερες?
http://www.hikvision.com/en/Products...180_i5831.html
http://www.hikvision.com/en/Products...180_i6297.html
απο ότι βλέπω μόνο η στεγανότητα αλλάζει.
Έχουν άλλες διαφορές?
Και ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ αυτή την κάμερα  DS-2CE16D7T-IT1 με φακό 2,8mm ?
Τώρα έχω 4  DS-2CE16D7T-IT3 με φακό 3,6mm αλλά θέλω μια με 2,8mm για να καλύψω περισσότερο χώρο.
Έψαξα αλλά όλοι έχουν με 3,6mm φακό.

----------


## mitsos00

Έχουν τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ τους.. Δεν είναι μόνο η διαφορά στη στεγανοποιηση αλλά είναι διαφορετικές ως προς την λειτουργία.. Η μία είναι poc (power-over-coax) που πρέπει να έχεις και το ανάλογο poc dvr ενώ η άλλη είναι η κανονικη

----------


## kasikis

Για δες και αυτήν DS-2CE16D8T-IT με 2,8mm που ψάχνεις.

----------


## paulk

> Έχουν τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ τους.. Δεν είναι μόνο η διαφορά στη στεγανοποιηση αλλά είναι διαφορετικές ως προς την λειτουργία.. Η μία είναι poc (power-over-coax) που πρέπει να έχεις και το ανάλογο poc dvr ενώ η άλλη είναι η κανονικη



Τι σημαίνει power over coax? 
Και ποια απο της δύο το έχει? Ποια είναι καλύτερη? 
Εχω 4 τέτοιες http://www.hikvision.com/en/Products...180_i5831.html με 3,6mm φακό και παίζουν μια χαρά...Μπορώ να μπω και στο menou της κάμερας.

----------


## paulk

> Για δες και αυτήν DS-2CE16D8T-IT με 2,8mm που ψάχνεις.



την είδα και αυτήν αλλά θέλω να μου πείτε τι διαφορά έχει με αυτή DS-2CE16D7T-IT.
Ποια απο τις δύο είναι καλύτερη και τι διαφορά έχουν?

----------


## mitsos00

Οι poc κάμερες μπορούν να πάρουν ρεύμα κατευθείαν από το ομοαξωνικο από το ίδιο δηλαδή καλώδιο που περνάει το σήμα. Πρέπει όμως να έχεις και καταγραφικο που να υποστηρίζει αυτή την λειτουργία.. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με αυτά για να σου δώσω παραπάνω πληροφορίες

----------


## paulk

> Οι poc κάμερες μπορούν να πάρουν ρεύμα κατευθείαν από το ομοαξωνικο από το ίδιο δηλαδή καλώδιο που περνάει το σήμα. Πρέπει όμως να έχεις και καταγραφικο που να υποστηρίζει αυτή την λειτουργία.. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με αυτά για να σου δώσω παραπάνω πληροφορίες



Μόνο απο το ομοαξωνικό παίρνει ρεύμα? Οπότε δεν θα παίξει σε εμένα...Αν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας απαντήσει.

----------


## panosvin

σειρα d7 kai d8 εχουν ιδια εικονα.Μαλλον ειναι και οι δυο με aptina.Ultra low light η d8 και καλα αργει πιο πολυ να γυρισει στο ασπρομαυρο

----------


## paulk

> σειρα d7 kai d8 εχουν ιδια εικονα.Μαλλον ειναι και οι δυο με aptina.Ultra low light η d8 και καλα αργει πιο πολυ να γυρισει στο ασπρομαυρο



Εντάξει δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν αργεί να γυρίσει στο ασπρόμαυρο.
οπότε και την d8 να πάρω θα παίξει με το καταγραφικό.
αυτό είναι το καταγραφικό που έχω
http://www.hikvision.com/us/Products_1_10661_i8732.html
και μια διευκρίνηση για να είμαι σίγουρος..
Ο φακός 2,8 έχει περισσότερο άνοιγμα από ότι ο 3,6?

----------


## kasikis

> Ο φακός 2,8 έχει περισσότερο άνοιγμα από ότι ο 3,6?



Ναι. γωνία θέασης 103° και γωνία θέασης 82.2° αντίστοιχα.Και όσον αφορά D7-D8

Σειρά D7T: Premium σειρά καμερών 1080p, με 120 db WDR, υπέρυθρο φωτισμό EXIR, motorized φακούς
στα μοντέλα μεταβλητής εστίασης, κ.λ.π.
Νέα premium σειρά D8T: Kαλύτερη ευαισθησία από τη σειρά D7T, ψηφιακή μείωση θορύβου 3 διαστάσε-
ων (3D DNR) και υποστήριξη τροφοδοσίας PoC (μέσω καλωδίου σήματος) σε ορισμένα μοντέλα (αυτά που
καταλήγουν στο γράμμα βΕβ).

----------


## paulk

> Ναι. γωνία θέασης 103° και γωνία θέασης 82.2° αντίστοιχα.Και όσον αφορά D7-D8
> 
> Σειρά D7T: Premium σειρά καμερών 1080p, με 120 db WDR, υπέρυθρο φωτισμό EXIR, motorized φακούς
> στα μοντέλα μεταβλητής εστίασης, κ.λ.π.
> Νέα premium σειρά D8T: Kαλύτερη ευαισθησία από τη σειρά D7T, ψηφιακή μείωση θορύβου 3 διαστάσε-
> ων (3D DNR) και υποστήριξη τροφοδοσίας PoC (μέσω καλωδίου σήματος) σε ορισμένα μοντέλα (αυτά που
> καταλήγουν στο γράμμα βΕβ).



Οπότε καλύτερα να πάρω την D8 με 2,8 φακό..

----------


## panosvin

H d7 σειρα δεν εχει wdr εχει dwdr τα οποια εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα.
Οι καμερες με πραγματικο wdr ειναι πιο ακριβες οπως η d5 της hik

----------


## paulk

> H d7 σειρα δεν εχει wdr εχει dwdr τα οποια εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα.
> Οι καμερες με πραγματικο wdr ειναι πιο ακριβες οπως η d5 της hik



Εντάξει δεν θέλω να πάω σε κάτι τόσο ακριβό..
Έχω την D7 με 3,6 και είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε σύγκριση με αυτές που είχα  *DS-2CE15C2P-VFIR3
*70 ευρώ η μία..
Απλά τώρα ψάχνω να πάρω μια με 2,8.. Οπότε τι να διαλέξω μέχρι 70 ευρώ? 
Και τι διαφορά έχει το wdr με το dwdr?

----------


## panosvin

Το ενα παιζει με την δυναμικη αντιθεση  ψηφιακα digital ενω το αλλο με το gamma της εικονας.digital wode dymanic range=dwdr.παρε μια d8 μην πετας παραπανω χρηματα δεν χρειαζεται

----------


## paulk

> Το ενα παιζει με την δυναμικη αντιθεση  ψηφιακα digital ενω το αλλο με το gamma της εικονας.digital wode dymanic range=dwdr.παρε μια d8 μην πετας παραπανω χρηματα δεν χρειαζεται



Οπότε θα πάρω αυτή με 2.8
http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...id=2CE16D8T-IT
Και αν χρειαστώ με 3.6 φακό  να προτιμήσω πάλι  D8? 
Έκανα χαζομάρα που πήρα D7 με 3.6 ή άξιζε η αγορά?

----------


## panosvin

Παυλο μην τρελενεσαι ιδια εικονα βγαζουν d7και d8.Mια διαφορα εχει η d5 εχει αλλο αισθητηρα αλλα και διπλασια τιμη δεν εχει λογο πας για ip μετα.

----------


## paulk

> Παυλο μην τρελενεσαι ιδια εικονα βγαζουν d7και d8.Mια διαφορα εχει η d5 εχει αλλο αισθητηρα αλλα και διπλασια τιμη δεν εχει λογο πας για ip μετα.



Την έχω δει την D5  αλλά δεν θέλω να πάω σε πιο ακριβή κάμερα.
Οπότε θα παραγγείλω την D8.. Αλλά απο ότι είδα την έχουν πιο φθηνή απο την D7.
Απο βύσματα πήρα αυτά  https://www.emimikos.gr/V-7101A-D/ με την βίδα απο την πάνω μεριά..
τι είναι καλύτερο να βάλω το καλώδιο γύρο απο την βίδα και να την σφίξω ή να βγάλω την βίδα να περάσω το καλώδιο μέσα στην τρύπα και να το κολλήσω με καλάι?

----------


## paulk

Το smart ir στην κάμερα τι κάνει? Έχει απο το 1 μέχρι το 3, τώρα είναι στο 1 αν το βάλω στο 3 τι διαφορά θα έχει? 
Μπορεί να χρειαστώ και ένα υπέρυθρο προβολέα.
Κοιτούσα αυτά https://www.emimikos.gr/Provoleis-Yperythron/
Θα κάνουν δουλειά ή μπα?
Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?

----------


## paulk

Μια βοήθεια..

----------


## paulk

Το smart ir στην κάμερα τι κάνει? Έχει απο το 1 μέχρι το 3, τώρα είναι στο 1 αν το βάλω στο 3 τι διαφορά θα έχει? 
Μπορεί να χρειαστώ και ένα υπέρυθρο προβολέα.
Κοιτούσα αυτά https://www.emimikos.gr/Provoleis-Yperythron/
Θα κάνουν δουλειά ή μπα?
Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?

----------


## mikemtb

> Έχει απο το 1 μέχρι το 3, τώρα είναι στο 1 αν το βάλω στο 3 τι διαφορά θα έχει?



Ε βάλτο και δες το!!! Μαα...


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Ε βάλτο και δες το!!! Μαα...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Εντάξει αλλά εγώ μπορεί να μην καταλάβω την διαφορά οπότε καλό θα ήταν να μου πεις κάποιος που ξέρει..
Και επίσης θα χρειαστώ ένα υπέρυθρο προβολάκι...
Τι έχετε να προτείνετε?

----------


## mikemtb

Απόσταση του αντικειμένου που θέλεις να φωτίσεις ?
Πως θα σου προτείνει κάποιος αν δεν δοθούν λεπτομέρειες της κατάστασης ?
Δε φτάνει ο ενσωματομενος φωτισμός της κάμερας ?

via Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

Γύρω στα 15-20 μέτρα θέλω να καλύψω. Η κάμερα κοιτάει προς τα κάτω οπότε όλο το υπέρυθρο πάει εκεί και το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι σκοτεινιάζει,... Γιαυτό είπα να βάλω ένα προβολάκι για να φωτίσω το κομμάτι που σκοτεινιάζει. Απλά κοιτούσα αυτά που έχει ο μιμικος και σκέφτηκα μήπως υπάρχει προβολάκι με υπέρυθρο ίδιο με της κάμερας που πήρα..

----------


## paulk

Και επίσης για πείτε το πως να ρυθμίσω την κάμερα.
Ρυθμός καρέ έχει απο 1/16fps - 25fps και πλήρες πλαίσιο..
Το μεσοδιάστημα i frame είναι στο 25 να το αφήσω έτσι?
Και αν το βάλω σε ανάλυση 1080p 
τότε ο ρυθμός καρέ είναι απο 1/16fps - 12fps.
πως να τα ρυθμίσω..
Παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου γιατί τόσες μέρες δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## nestoras

> Και επίσης για πείτε το πως να ρυθμίσω την κάμερα.
> Ρυθμός καρέ έχει απο 1/16fps - 25fps και πλήρες πλαίσιο..
> Το μεσοδιάστημα i frame είναι στο 25 να το αφήσω έτσι?
> Και αν το βάλω σε ανάλυση 1080p 
> τότε ο ρυθμός καρέ είναι απο 1/16fps - 12fps.
> πως να τα ρυθμίσω..
> Παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου γιατί τόσες μέρες δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.



Υποθετοντας οτι θες να παρακολουθεις απομακρυσμενα κι οχι τοπικα μονο πρεπει να απαντησεις στα παρακατω:

1) Ποσες καμερες εχεις;
2) Τι γραμμη ιντερνετ εχεις; (μας ενδιαφερει το upload)
3) Η εικονα σου ειναι κυριως στατικη ή εχει διαρκως κινηση;
4) Ποση λεπτομερεια θες να διακρινεις;

Θα πρεπει να γινει ενας συμβιβασμος μεταξυ ποιοτητας, ομαλοτητας στην κινηση και χρησης αποθηκευτικου χωρου.

----------


## paulk

> Υποθετοντας οτι θες να παρακολουθεις απομακρυσμενα κι οχι τοπικα μονο πρεπει να απαντησεις στα παρακατω:
> 
> 1) Ποσες καμερες εχεις;
> 2) Τι γραμμη ιντερνετ εχεις; (μας ενδιαφερει το upload)
> 3) Η εικονα σου ειναι κυριως στατικη ή εχει διαρκως κινηση;
> 4) Ποση λεπτομερεια θες να διακρινεις;
> 
> Θα πρεπει να γινει ενας συμβιβασμος μεταξυ ποιοτητας, ομαλοτητας στην κινηση και χρησης αποθηκευτικου χωρου.



Καλημέρα. Θέλω να το ρυθμίσω για τοπικά και απομακρυσμένα.
Έχω 6 κάμερες.
Οι 4 είναι έξω γύρω απο το μαγαζί και οι δύο είναι μέσα.
Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να βλέπω απομακρυσμένα αυτές ππυ είναι έξω.
Το upload είναι 1024kbps.
Επειδή είναι συνεργείο όλη μέρα είνι σε κίνηση η εικόνα.
 Λεπτομέρειες εντάξει να μπορώ να διακρίνω απομακρυσμένα τα αντικείμενα
Τοπικά θέλω να καταγράφει στην καλύτερη ποιότητα.
Αυτό το καταγραφικό έχω ds-7208hghi-sh/a

----------


## nestoras

> Καλημέρα. Θέλω να το ρυθμίσω για τοπικά και απομακρυσμένα.
> Έχω 6 κάμερες.
> Οι 4 είναι έξω γύρω απο το μαγαζί και οι δύο είναι μέσα.
> Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να βλέπω απομακρυσμένα αυτές ππυ είναι έξω.
> Το upload είναι 1024kbps.
> Επειδή είναι συνεργείο όλη μέρα είνι σε κίνηση η εικόνα.
>  Λεπτομέρειες εντάξει να μπορώ να διακρίνω απομακρυσμένα τα αντικείμενα
> Τοπικά θέλω να καταγράφει στην καλύτερη ποιότητα.
> Αυτό το καταγραφικό έχω ds-7208hghi-sh/a



Δοκίμασε για mainstream:

bit rate: μεταβλητό
ποιότητα βίντεο: υψηλότερη
ρυθμός καρέ: 8 f/s
μέγιστος ρυθμός: 1500 Kbps
ανάλυση: 1080p (ή 720p)

και για substream:


bit rate: μεταβλητό
ποιότητα βίντεο: υψηλότερη
ρυθμός καρέ: 8 f/s
μέγιστος ρυθμός: 784 Kbps
ανάλυση: 720p (ή ακόμη χαμηλότερη)

Η λογική είναι να παρακολουθείς απομακρυσμένα μέσω substream για να υπάρχει ομαλότητα στην κίνηση κι αν δεις κάτι να "γυρίσεις" στο mainstream για καθαρότητα.

Με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις αμφιβάλω αν η εγγραφή σου κρατάει πάνω από 2-3 ημέρες. Πιστεύω ότι 6-7 μέρες εγγραφής είναι απαραίτητες για ένα σύστημα.

----------


## paulk

> Δοκίμασε για mainstream:
> 
> bit rate: μεταβλητό
> ποιότητα βίντεο: υψηλότερη
> ρυθμός καρέ: 8 f/s
> μέγιστος ρυθμός: 1500 Kbps
> ανάλυση: 1080p (ή 720p)
> 
> και για substream:
> ...



Δοκίμασα το mainstream έτσι όπως είπες αλλά όταν βάζω να δω το βίντεο πάει σιγά σιγά σαν να κολλάει..Δεν έχει κανονική ροή. 
το substream θα το δοκιμάσω απο το σπίτι το βράδυ να δω αν κολλάει η εικόνα.
4 μέρες κρατάει η εγγραφή.

----------


## nestoras

Στο main stream μια μια τις καμερες εννοειται, δεν εχεις και τοσο πολυ upload...  :Smile: 

Βαλε 6 frames για να γινει πιο ομαλο και παρατηρησε τα δευτερολεπτα στην ωρα καταγραφικου. Θα πρεπει να τα βλεπεις να ανεβαινουν ενα ενα κι οχι ανα δυο ή τρια...

----------


## paulk

> Στο main stream μια μια τις καμερες εννοειται, δεν εχεις και τοσο πολυ upload... 
> 
> Βαλε 6 frames για να γινει πιο ομαλο και παρατηρησε τα δευτερολεπτα στην ωρα καταγραφικου. Θα πρεπει να τα βλεπεις να ανεβαινουν ενα ενα κι οχι ανα δυο ή τρια...



Το mainstream το βλέπω απο το καταγραφικό σε μια οθόνη και όχι μέσω ιντερνετ. Και όταν βάλω να δω την καταγραφή η εικόμα πάει αργά αργά ..σαν να τον έβαλα σε αργή κίνηση.
Το substream βλέπω απο το σπίτι..αυτό θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις πάω σπίτι.

----------


## panosvin

Το καταγραφικο εχει max 12fps,εκει αστο ηδη ειναι λιγα στα 6 δεν παλευεται

----------


## panosvin

με hikconnect το εχεισ η με vms 4500.

----------


## paulk

Αν το βάλω στο 8 ή 6 fps η εικόνα πάει σε slow motion.
Σε πλήρες πλαίσιο δεν κολλάει αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις βάλω όλες μαζί, κολλάει η εικόνα.
Με vms 4200 στο pc.

----------


## paulk

Τελικά για προβολάκι τι έχετε να προτείνετε?

----------


## kasikis

> Με vms 4200 στο pc.



Μην χρησιμοοιείς την ivms-4200 αρκετά βαριά γιατους υπολογιστέςκαι αργεί και στα playback. Μόνο μέσω browser (Internet Explorer) γιατί με Mozilla ανάλογα με την έκδοσή του δεν θα έχεις συμβατότητα.

----------


## paulk

> Μην χρησιμοοιείς την ivms-4200 αρκετά βαριά γιατους υπολογιστέςκαι αργεί και στα playback. Μόνο μέσω browser (Internet Explorer) γιατί με Mozilla ανάλογα με την έκδοσή του δεν θα έχεις συμβατότητα.



Με έχει βολέψει πάρα πολύ το πρόγραμμα.. Είναι λίγο βαρύ αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς αυτό το pc για αυτή την δουλεία το έχω μόνο.
Έχω κάνει πόσες δοκιμές και δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το substream ωστε να βλέπω και τις 4 κάμερες μαζί..
Κολλάνε τα δευτερόλεπτα.
Για προβολάκι έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι με 20-25 μέτρα?

----------


## paulk

Χθές παρέλαβα την ds-2ce16d8t-it3 2.8mm 
Έχει καλύτερη εικόνα απο την d7 και έχει περισσότερες ρυθμίσεις η d8.

----------


## paulk

καλημέρα. Το domain που έχω αγορασμένο πίσω απο αυτό υπάρχει ένας server σωστά? παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα του σερβερ στο αν εγώ το βλέπω με λίγη καθυστέρηση? δηλαδή αν βάλω άλλον domain σε άλλο σερβερ θα δω βελτίωση?

----------


## mikemtb

Define  `λίγη'

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
100msec?  1sec? 10sec?

----------

